# Taegu



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 6 oz package shredded codfish
1/2 cup of honey
4 tblsp of sesame oil
2 tsp sesame seeds, toasted and crushed
4 tsp chili powder

Tenderize codfish by pounding both sides with wooden mallet or hammer. In a bowl, mix honey, sesame oil, sesame seeds and chili powder. Add codfish and mix thoroughly.


----------

